# Hepatica 2011



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2011)

Hepatica x media Harvington Beauty






Hepatica transsylvania Blue Eyes





Hepatica nobilis var. nobilis


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 20, 2011)

Great close ups!!! Nice colour!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2011)

Hepatica x media Ballardii


----------



## Shiva (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel like a bee on my way to pollinate the flower.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the spring time images!

Hakone, is transylvania Blue Eyes a synonym of transylvania Blue Jewel?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, transylvania Blues Eyes is synonym of Blue Jewel


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 21, 2011)

Wonderful color! I like the blue.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty. Reminds me of the cornflowers that grow along our roads.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hepatica acutibole


----------

